# Rust effect



## creative4ever (Jan 25, 2015)

Has anyone experience with applying real* rust effect on paintings?

* applyed with primer and activator

Pictures, links to producers, prices etc are welcome.

Thx in advance from Norway


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't have a clue and have no experience in it, but I sure would like to see a picture with it. Do you have any examples?


----------

